# anticipent - misericordia



## voltape

_ "Cito anticipent nos misericordia tua, Domine,+ quia pauperes facti sumus nimis, * adiuva nos, Deus salutaris noster. [Ps 78:8b-9a]"
I have been reading the "Laus Angelorum Magna"  prayed at the ending of Matins in the Ambrosian Rite.   Is "Cito anticipent nos misericordia tua" OK?  Misericordia tua is singular whilst "anticipent" is plural.    Thanks._


----------



## bearded

voltape said:


> Misericordia tua is singular


Hello
It should probably be _anticipet _(unless ''anticipent'' refers to some words in the preceding sentences..).

---------

Later addition:
I found a text  of that prayer reading ''ut cito anticipent nos misericordiae Domini'' - with a perfect congruence in the plural.
http://www.salpan.org (below, on the right)


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes!

bearded is quite right about the inconcinnity of _anticipent_*_ misericordia tua_. The grammatically correct singular _anticipet_ is quoted in a _Life _of St John in Migne's _Patrologia Latina_ here, and I imagine elsewhere too. The anomaly may be partly explained by the fact that the Vulgate has _misericordi*ae* tu*ae*_—though with a different verb (_occupent_).

Σ


----------



## voltape

*Ps 78, 8* ne memineris iniquitatum nostrarum antiquarum cito anticipent nos misericordiae tuae quia pauperes facti sumus nimis - As the Laus Angelorum Magna quotes Ps 78,8, I looked it up in the Latin Vulgata, and that's what I got. Obviously, there have been a couple of typos in the "Laus"that I was reading. Misericordiae tuae. Thank you to all - Questo mi fa felice! voule dire che il mio latino va migliorando. Mia madrelingua è lo spagnolo. Quale lingua potrò imparare più presto? il latino o l'intaliano? Grazie a tutti!


----------



## bearded

voltape said:


> il latino o l'intaliano?


L'italiano.  Ma mi sembra che tu lo abbia già imparato.


----------



## francisgranada

voltape said:


> Mia madrelingua è lo spagnolo. Quale lingua potrò imparare più presto? il latino o l'intaliano? Grazie a tutti!


Essendo d'accordo con bearded (the previous post #5), aggiungo che più lingue romanze conosci, più facile è comprendere il latino. Almeno è questa la mia esperienza, da non madrelingua né italiano né spagnolo (né latino ) ....

Question: I suppose the infinive of _anticipent/anticipet_ is _anticipare. _Did in (classical) Latin exist the verb _anticipere _(like _incipere_, _concipere_, etc ...) ?


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici omnes!

francisgranada poses an interesting question. My _OLD_ has lemmata for both (a) _antecipio_, _-ere_, following the mixed conjugation system; and (b) _anticipo_, _-are_, first conjugation, with respectable authors referenced for both. But it marks (a) as transitive, and (b) as intransitive.

I'm not enough of an historical philologist to know what to make of this.

Σ


----------

